# Whats the best light weight, warmest, windproof hunting clothing out there?



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

MT050 Rain Gear


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Sitka Stratus jacket and a few others from sitka


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

What would a outfit of sitka run? Boarman


----------



## MikeyB829 (Apr 25, 2012)

http://www.kryptekstore.com/


----------



## Dan Mallia (Apr 18, 2011)

What kind of hunting are you doing? Primarily stand or spot and stalk? 

I assume Minnesota you are stand hunting for whitetails? I'll second what boarman1 mentioned and go with the Sitka Stratus. Add a Sitka Traverse shirt and you'll be good to go. I use that combo a bunch during the early part of our turkey seasons here in CA when the temps are lower than normal. 

As far as pants would go, the 90% pants would be something I'd look at for what you're after.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

My Legacy Fleece vest with it's Windsheer lining is pretty warm, bought it at Cabelas.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

a warmbag


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Looked at a Sitka jacket last weekend at Scheels. $389:thumbs_do


----------



## sashimigrade (Oct 5, 2012)

Rain gear.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

It's important to know if your stand hunting or moving.

Also what money your willing to spend.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

there was a vendor at the ibo worlds in PA this year that I have been looking for but cant remember the name. it was marketed to motorcycle riders and they were trying to get into the outdoor sports. It was a lightweight windstopper it was grey and black almost looked like tyvech house wrap. seemed like good stuff but no idea on the name.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

For light and warm and no bulk, You need to start with a good high quality base layer, something like the cabelas ECWCS. From there it can get complicated and very expensive. I Hunt in Illinois where it can get pretty chilly, I too hate the bulk of some of these setups, So I go with a plain ole pair of cotton camo pants, and top them with my ScentBlocker Rain Blocker pants They block the wind and light rain and keep me pretty damn warm. For my upper body, I go with a cotton long sleeve t shirt then depending on the temps either a sweat shirt or my Underarmour jacket, (not sure on the model I got it from the outlet for 35 bucks. It is fleecy on the outside and inside and seems to have a layer of rubber in the middle) then I will top that with the jacket to match the scent blocker pants. 
I do not believe the scent blocker really works but I got the whole set (pants and jacket) for 60 dollars at cabelas sidewalk sale. It is the Thompson Center Encore edition.
If you were looking to buy something from scratch and couldn't wait for summer clearence sales I would go with the following
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Clot...791680;cat104748480;cat104495580;cat104036580
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Clot...791680;cat104748480;cat104495580;cat104037480
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Clot...791680;cat104748480;cat104274180;cat104018580
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Clot...791680;cat104748480;cat104274180;cat104018580
Or another option
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Clot...791680;cat104748480;cat104274180;cat104045580
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Clot...791680;cat104748480;cat104274180;cat104045580
Bottom line you are not going to get a low bulk wind cutting setup on the cheap unless you have the time to shop around or get lucky.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

Almost forgot another option is to check out some higher end Military surplus shops and get some of there arctic gear. I got a set of there base layers and a baclava, they are super warm and really affordable I think I paid 45 for the whole setup. I just prefer the cabelas stuff because the fit is better. 
If you are stand hunting and do not have a long way to walk, I highly reccommend a pair of US Military Issue BUNNY boots, also called mickey mouse boots.


----------



## JRW_21 (Sep 15, 2008)

I would suggest Arctic Shield essentials. Just bought them this year from bps. It cost me 200 for coat and pants. I hunted in as low 20 degrees so far. Great stuff for the price.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I firmly believe 100% without a doubt for the rest of my life that I will buy rain gear as my outer layer. Rain gear this day in age isnt noisy. Not only do you get wind protection but you get wet protection and from there its all about whats underneath. A combo of fleece and wool will hit a home run with rain wear on top.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

The only time rain gear doesnt work is in the heat and then you should be wearing wicking materials like core4 or sitka


----------



## zell (Jul 13, 2012)

My birthday suite is the best.


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

2 Ultras said:


> Looked at a Sitka jacket last weekend at Scheels. $389:thumbs_do


lol... yeah he didn't ask for the most expensive. i feel your pain... sitka is CRAZY expensive.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

jlh42581 said:


> I firmly believe 100% without a doubt for the rest of my life that I will buy rain gear as my outer layer. Rain gear this day in age isnt noisy. Not only do you get wind protection but you get wet protection and from there its all about whats underneath. A combo of fleece and wool will hit a home run with rain wear on top.


what rain gear are you talking about?

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

i really feel like arctic shield H6 series is the best bang for your buck.

i got an H4 coat on here in the classifieds and it was the shiznit. hell i sold it because it was to warm! never got cold enough to wear it.

now i have the Colombia wool suit ( jacket and pants on sale for $75 each ) and i'll never need anything else for cold cold weather.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

MT050 is awesome, I dont own a set personally but a buddy has one. I just bought a cheap $100 set of rainwear made by herters this year because it was in max1 and I love that pattern in green woods and its very quiet, dry and with the right base layer very warm.


----------



## Antleraddictpa1 (Dec 3, 2011)

I like ROCKY's lines they have many lines that are amazing imo. And they're stuff doesn't cost an arm and leg


Bring em in and put em down..


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Heres that cheap stuff I bought thats still very nice. Very worth the money.

http://www.cabelas.com/mens-hunting-jackets-parkas-rainwear-herters-foultech-8482-jacket.shtml


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't say Stand hunting mainly, Thank you to all who answered so far, keep them coming, Thanks again everyone!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Mt050 rain gear is not warm unless you got good stuff underneath it. It is awesome stuff as far as wind and rain though just need to layer well. The mt050 whitetail extreme parka and bibs are amazingly warm though. The cabelas berber fleece series with windshear is amazingly warm. I just picked up a pair of Artic Shield Quietech pants and hunt upper 20s with them and never got cold.


----------



## x4hunter (Oct 13, 2008)

I really like Cabelas Legacy Fleece with Windshear. I have a thin 3/4 zip that I wear over a long john top with an unlined rain parka if it's cool and I've never been cold. It's amazing how much warmer you stay with no cool air blowing through.


----------



## kamera (Apr 29, 2009)

A WarmBag will do ya' Thats all you need. rainproof, windproof, easy to use and warm


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

What you need for warmth is low tech down. Put it in your pack when walking, put it on when stopped under your camo parka or jacket. I'm talking about a down vest or a down sweater. Gore-tex outerwear is great if you don't mind the price. No one coat will work for walking and sitting. Gotta adjust with the down "stopping sweater" as we call them. North Ontario. December. Cold. Done that.
Also make sure you test that you have clearance for your bow with all cold weather clothing.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

blakeman said:


> Sorry, I didn't say Stand hunting mainly, Thank you to all who answered so far, keep them coming, Thanks again everyone!!!!!


Well then a HBS is the way to go on the cheap.


----------



## j.blay (Oct 20, 2008)

Rivers West. Quietest rainware. Best warranty, period. Nice variety of products. See link:

http://riverswest.com/warranty.html


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Rivers west ambush jacket and minus 33 merino wool base layer, hoodie, balaclava, and neck gaiter and beenie keeps me very warm.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

If money is no object Sitka hands down 


Sent from


----------



## Petapal (Nov 29, 2007)

Nothing can beat Mother Natures Goose Down for cold weather insulation. Even when compressed and wet you stay warm. Cabelas goose down long johns are all you need.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

shinobi3 said:


> If money is no object Sitka hands down
> 
> 
> Sent from


Not for me.:shade:

That kind of money I'd could bet custom GWW stuff. And in 27oz virgin wool at that.

And I have.


----------



## Evilthing (Mar 22, 2011)

Petapal said:


> Nothing can beat Mother Natures Goose Down for cold weather insulation. Even when compressed and wet you stay warm.


Down needs loft to stay warm. Wet down clumps together, loses loft and thus loses insulation value. This is why you see synthetic insulation used in a lot of hunting garments.


----------



## hopper (Feb 5, 2005)

Heater Body Suit


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

Evilthing said:


> Down needs loft to stay warm. Wet down clumps together, loses loft and thus loses insulation value. This is why you see synthetic insulation used in a lot of hunting garments.


This^^^^. Wet down is absolutely useless. 

Sitka Incinerator is down, inside Gore Tex. It is super light, especially compared to wool. Pack it to your stand, put it on when you get there. The one drawback is the price. It's crazy expensive. I traded for mine, but I'm glad I did.

Kuiu has also just come out with a type of waterproof down, that should be the cat's arse.


----------



## sashimigrade (Oct 5, 2012)

I got some GSX rain gear at my local gander mountain. It is a little noisier than I expected but it's not too bad. It was a little pricey but it was on sale. I think I paid around $300 total for jacket and pants. So far my only base layer has been a t shirt and boxer shorts and I've been plenty warm in ohio. When it gets colder I'll just add some cheap long underwear and a pair of jeans or something and see how it goes.


----------



## Petapal (Nov 29, 2007)

Milhouse said:


> This^^^^. Wet down is absolutely useless.
> 
> Sitka Incinerator is down, inside Gore Tex. It is super light, especially compared to wool. Pack it to your stand, put it on when you get there. The one drawback is the price. It's crazy expensive. I traded for mine, but I'm glad I did.
> 
> Kuiu has also just come out with a type of waterproof down, that should be the cat's arse.


I was talking about persperation not swimming and not compressed to paper thin. For swimming use whale blubbler similar to the stuff between your ears.


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

MNmike said:


> Well then a HBS is the way to go on the cheap.


This!!
Love my HBS!!


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

kamera said:


> A WarmBag will do ya' Thats all you need. rainproof, windproof, easy to use and warm



You really need to look into one of these. I have one I bought off the AT Classifieds this last year and I've just started using it and really like it. There are a couple of REALLY nice features of the Warmbag that the other "suits and bag's" don't have; first, you can wear it to the stand. Watch the video. I walk several hundred yards with it on and it's easy to walk in and you can unzip the top so you don't get hot. You can also wear your harness underneath and put the strap out through/under the hood (hood snaps on around your safety strap). You climb up into your stand, clip on your safety strap, unclip the built-in belt holding the bag around your waist, sit down, put in your feet, zip up and you're warmer than ANY pants and jacket combo. And your feet and hands are warm and you don't even have to wear gloves. I have a HSS vest with lot's of pockets and I carry all my calls and such in it, so no backpack either to worry about. Fully water and wind proof and really warm. Watch the video below. Oh, I have nothing to do with this company, don't even know who they are.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjwC3W5H3D4


----------



## JimD215 (Jan 14, 2011)

Arctic Shield H3.1 Jacket and Bibs. Lightweight for sure and warm. Just put some baselayers underneath and stay warm all day. Don't wear it in while you're walking. You will overheat.


----------



## SAMSAM (Dec 11, 2008)

X2 on legacy fleece


----------



## WMOON (Sep 26, 2006)

start with Gatorskins as a base and it won't take much more. its windproof, water resistant and its comfortable like a old t shirt after washing several times.


----------



## onecutup (Oct 24, 2008)

Cabelas wooltimate is great ! Has the windshear liner in it . I just bought mine used on ebay for half the price


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

Arctic Shield is the best


----------

